# Spike Paintings



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is Spike. His heartbroken owner couldn't keep him, so now he's happily living at Hedgehog Grove with Papilion Ru. She asked me to paint Spike, and will be sending one of the paintings to his former owner. He's a cutie, and "Spike-in-a-cup" has become one of my favorite paintings so far.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

You know I love these paintings already hehe  and I am sure his previous owner will love which ever I send to her.

Thank you again for all you have done for me with Pumpkin and Spike, I know in the future I will have other hedgies paintings adorn my walls from you


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Two more masterpeices!  
For those of you who have not seen PJM's other work you can view it on my site http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... attus.html


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Spike in a cup rocks! I love the expression on his little face! Can't wait to get back to the States and hang my PJM original!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love Spike in a cup! It reminds me of Mustard in a cup!  

Gorgeous art work, as usual!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I love Spike in a cup! It reminds me of Mustard in a cup!
> 
> Gorgeous art work, as usual!


Everything is cuter in a cup! Wish my guys would cooperate.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Yup. Wish I could find a cup that would fit Pete in. :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As usual, PJM, they are wonderfully done.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

As with all your paintings, those really are fantastic. You're quite the artist!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

"you can't handle the cute!"

heh. sorry.  :ugeek: 

fantastic. as always.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

oh my.
quit it.
now you know i have to get snarf's portrait painted...

susana...they have some big and cute cups at our dollar store (big, like 8-10" across...teacup style)...i would gladly send you one...white with blue? i think?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I really think a tea pot would be more appropriate. :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I really think a tea pot would be more appropriate. :?


 :lol: I will take a pic of it the next time I am in there. Maybe I should put a cat in it for size comparison. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > I really think a tea pot would be more appropriate. :?
> ...


 :lol: Cat-in-a-cup!
Susana - I think a bowl-a-Pete would be cute!  
Thank you guys for all the encouragement! Cups-of-hedgies for everyone!!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> Yup. Wish I could find a cup that would fit Pete in. :?


I have a cup that my boyfriend drinks out of, It's called "the KEG" It shaped like a keg and fits about 2 litres in it. Wanna burrow it?  hahaha Fuzzie JUUUUUST fits inside.


----------

